# Cell Phone Blocking



## imp (Sep 14, 2015)

We frequent most of the funhouses here in Laughlin, and have found something imponderable. In most of them, cell signal is quite strong, everywhere. However, in one, a cell signal is totally absent. Outside, of course, on their grounds, it is good.

Does anyone know how they accomplish blocking all competing cell systems completely within their premises?   imp


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 14, 2015)

Imp.  Some institutions and establishments have cell jammers.  The simply over power with raw RF the spectrum that cells operate in.  Many of these smaller devices can be acquired but are illegal to use.  I have to agree that cells are obnoxious in public places.

http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/cell-phone-jammer.htm


----------



## imp (Sep 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Imp.  Some institutions and establishments have cell jammers.  The simply over power with raw RF the spectrum that cells operate in.  Many of these smaller devices can be acquired but are illegal to use.  I have to agree that cells are obnoxious in public places.
> 
> http://electronics.howstuffworks.com/cell-phone-jammer.htm



Jim, that's real interesting! Do you recall a guy in Canada selling a police radar jamming-detector back in the maybe mid-80s or so. I ordered one, sent him $350, he got into legal hassles over the device with the law. I got my money back, with assurance he intended to beat the rap, and go back in business. Never heard of it again.   imp


----------

